# Washing pink shirts?



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it safe to wash pink dress shirts with, for example, blue shirts? I just bought two (one a BB non-Iron, the other a french cuff affair) and need to wash them, but don't want to wreck the rest of the load, or indeed the shirts themselves.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Put in some towels of the same colour spectrum or just ones you don't care too much about.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

I should think that BB shirts are pretty colorfast to start with. But just to be sure, why not just wash them by hand with a mild product, like Woolite, in the sink by themselves a couple times. That should lessen the chance of "bleed." It does make sense to wash similar colors together, especially when new, but we just toss everything in together and hope for the best:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

can help.


SRW


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Ever since I turned my wife's expensive beige underwear a disgusting salmon color and she forbid me ever to do the wash again (which actually would have been a smart move on my part, except that she threw them out and bought about $200 worth of replacements ...) I've given up trying to give anyone laundry advice. For $1.50 a shirt, I send them out.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have always washed my shirts together, the only time I do not is when I hand-wash my white shirts and white-collar shirts separately because they need longer to clean.

The only time I did have an issue with mixing colours is when I put too much washing powder and ran the washing-machine at a high temperature. The white section of a black/white polo turned blue.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, it's safe. I've been doing it for years.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I have never had a problem with pink Oxford shirts, but washing a red towel with some white things was a very bad idea I found.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

The first time I wash a colored shirt I either wash it with rags/towels that I don't care about or with well-washed clothes of darker yet complimentary colors. For the pink shirts, in your example, I would wash them with other pink or red clothes.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I usually wash any colored shirt by itself in a small load. After it's dried once, I have never had any trouble with "bleeding".


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I washed mine by itself the first time, then after that threw it in with the rest of my dress shirts. Never a problem. I also *always* use cold water.


----------



## Freddy Vandecasteele (Oct 28, 2005)

Usualy these shirts have Laudry instuctions on a tag inside the shirt.
Freddy Vandecasteele


----------



## Cottonshirt (Mar 15, 2009)

Assuming your shirts are made from shirting rather than some infernal artifical mix or blend...

Shirting is a yarn dyed fabric, which means the yarns are dyed (and washed) before the fabric is woven. From that point it goes through several finishing processes before being shipped to a shirt maker who undoubtedly washes it before making your shirt. I can't speak for other shirt makers, but I also wash every shirt before sewing on the buttons. The chances of any colour (or color) leaching from your shirt into anything else you might be washing, is therefore zero. The thing to be careful of is colour from other garments leaching into your shirt. To avoid nasty surprises, if I must machine wash, I only ever wash shirts together, and as one other member recommends I also agree that washing in cold water is ample sufficiency and adds a "belt and braces" degree of safety to the proceedings.

Enjoy,


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks! I typically wash whites with whites, and blue with blue, but I didn't want the pinks making a mess of it. I'm also environmentally concerned enough to want to wash only a full load, but I'll just throw them in with the blues on warm.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Shout makes color-catcher sheets for the wash. They really do work. You'd be amazed at how much color they pick up.


----------



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

Wanna create a real mess in your washing machine? Accidentally let a full roll of toilet paper fall in. I'm not joking. Someone I know very well -- me -- has a fiancee who did this. Had to dry everything in the load three times to get out the paper bits. Then had to shake each item individually and use a lint brush.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

I wash mine on cold water permanent press cycle.. and dry on low or medium then iron and hang on plastic hangers.


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

'JCV' visists AAAC.
'JCV' finds _every_ thread he can find about laundry.
'JCV' bumps up thread by posting how _he _launders.

****YAWN***

*JM


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The last before it was almost two weeks ago. Hardly _necro-posting_ in any case.


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

Jovan said:


> The last before it was almost two weeks ago. Hardly _necro-posting_ in any case.


You say po-_tay_-toe, and I say po-_tah_-toe...

JM


----------



## leadz (Apr 25, 2009)

When washing... I normally use a colour catcher and have not had any problem so far


----------



## stylishopper (Apr 18, 2009)

If washing for the first time, it would be better to do a manual washing first to determine if the color would fade. If not, then subsequent washes can be done by machine.


----------

